# Weird Bald Scabby Spots On My Nigies



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a heard of 10 nigerians and I am noticing these bald patches only on their face, usually by the eye. They are about the size of a quarter and they are scabby with no hair. What is this?? Please don't say mange! ray: I haven't brought any new goats in for months. All herd I have bought from are well know and do disease testing.Thanks in advance for any help with this! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

can you get a pic?

Does it look like... the goat in this picture (not mine by the way)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2288657171

It could be mange...  but... it can also be ringworm....


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Pam is right.....I have been dealing with mites which is mange.....not fun, but sounds worse than it is. My vet told me that is bother me worse than the goats, it is irritating to them......I wouldn't leave it untreated, but it does happen especially tis time of year if you live in a bad weather area and the goats are inside a lot through winter, like my boys.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

We sometimes get this around the eyes with our black girls. Vitiman E spread around works well to help it. Although never like the picture in the above thread just hair loss and flacky.


----------

